# 1st real event and overnight cook



## buffalobbqpete (Sep 2, 2017)

I've always enjoyed cooking for myself and a small amount of people. But since I got my new rig, I'm expanding a little and decided to start catering for small events. Figure I'll see how it goes and if I like it, do it some more.

Menu for tomorrow is Brisket, Pulled Pork, and Chicken Wings. Brisket has been on almost 2 hours. Pork shoulders will go on about 10 or so. As long as everything works out, we should be good by 10am, then we will put the wings on.

Weather... If any of you have some super powers to control it, please do. Reports are of rain, maybe a few thunderstorms. Really hope it all holds off. Not looking to good though. Guess we are supposed to get the remnants of Harvey up here.

Anyways, I'll update as I go through the night. Here are a couple pictures to show you all what I'm working with. 













20170902_150842.jpg



__ buffalobbqpete
__ Sep 2, 2017


















20170902_173230.jpg



__ buffalobbqpete
__ Sep 2, 2017


----------



## hardcookin (Sep 2, 2017)

It's going to be a long night. Stay dry!
Nice looking smoker.


----------



## 3montes (Sep 2, 2017)

Looks like you got a good start. I always have about 40lbs or more of pulled pork in my freezer so when that comes up on the menu I'm already covered. I've done so many outdoor events. Last weekend was in a steady down pour all day. Supposed to be a family gathering of 30 to 40 but 17 showed up. They had lots of left overs. I have a big 13X13 canopy I put up but the water was every where I was soaked by the end of the day.

Keep us posted and good luck!


----------



## buffalobbqpete (Sep 3, 2017)

430am... Good news, the rain stopped. Might pick back up in a couple hours. We will see.

Bad News... It is CHILLY!!! 55 degrees as I type this. Still chugging along though.

Wrapped the briskets at about 130ish. Looks like they are almost done. Hopefully they will stay warm in a cooler til lunch. They smell AMAZING!!! Pork shoulders are in the stall. Just riding it out. Probably wrap those by 6 if they aren't moving any. Maybe I'll get a little nap before lunch? Haha!! Probably not.

I'll put some more pictures up once I start taking things off.


----------



## buffalobbqpete (Sep 6, 2017)

The lack of sleep combined with a line of hungry people pretty much made it impossible to get any good pictures. But the event was a success. May of even got a few opportunities out of it.

I did learn quite a bit though.First and foremost, when it comes to an overnight cook - I need a helper to trade shifts with. Also with any poultry, do not rely on the host to provide a grill to crisp the skin. He had a propane grill to crisp up the wings a little, but it wasn't to great. I would much rather just bring my own weber or something like that. Another was to have a sign/cards/advertising. a lot of folks asked for a card and i didn't have one.

Other than a few small hiccups, it was a fantastic experience and can't wait to do it again. It took a couple days to catch up on sleep and feel rested, but that's par for the course.

Until next time...

-Pete


----------



## 3montes (Sep 6, 2017)

Good job! Staying up all night cooking and then serving people the next day would be out of the question for me. I'd drink too much beer tending the smoker all night! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






You will learn more everytime you do an event. There's always a new challenge to overcome. Congratulations on making it happen!


----------



## jbellard (May 19, 2018)

Hey pete!

Great job on your cook!  I know it was awhile back. 
I just did a cook for some Air Force friends. Did 23 pork butts and they ate 20 of ‘em. 
I noticed you have a Fireboard thermometer. Can you tell about it and how you like it?  I just bought one but would love to know any insider info from someone who has gotten to use theirs for awhile. 

Thanks!
Jeffrey


----------

